# Pulled pork for 60 people, great turnout!



## smokin mo (May 6, 2011)

I was asked to feed 60 people for a club that I belong to and it turned out great. This was the first time that I have cooked for that many people by myself. Everyone was very impressed. I will show the q view as soon as my fiancee uploads the pics for me.

I started with 34 pounds of boston butts. Rubbed them with a basic rub that consists of salt, black pepper, cayenne pepper, brown sugar, paprika, garlic salt, and onion salt, after a slathering of yellow mustard.

430, I started heating my chargriller pro with sfb with one chimney of kingsford briquetts. Brought the temp up to about 250 for around 30 minutes ( I like to heat my smoker up really well before adding meat for food safety reasons).

5 pm, I loaded the 34 lbs (5 butts) onto the smoker and added about 4 big chunks of hickory to the firebox. ( I also continued adding hickory chunks every 30 minutes or so.

9pm, I inserted my digital thermo into the biggest butt and the temp read 143. Spritzd everything with a mixture of apple juice and worcestercire (sp?) Every hour or so after they also got spritzd.

11 pm, Temp hit 150 and I foiled all 5 and moved to my oven set to 225. ( I know this is bogus to some but I needed some sleep)

730 am, my alarm went off letting me know that the pork had hit 200 degrees and it was time to shut it down. I let the meat rest for about 2 hours.

930 am, I pulled all 5 butts and loaded them into 4 alluminum pan, and straight into the fridge.

630 pm, in the oven at church with my thermo buried in a pan of pork. Oven set to 300.

730 pm, time to serve, meat temp was 138,

I served around 60 people, someone else brought the plain white buns, red slaw, and sauce. Everyone seemed impressed, Im looking into building a larger wood burning smoker in the near future for this type of gathering. Thanks for reading, q view will come soon.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 7, 2011)

Congrats. Its always great to be able to do events like this but the first one is always stressful.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 7, 2011)

Great job, I see many more events in your future!


----------



## grohl4pres (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the idea.  I am going to use the mustard.  I am a fan of the Carolina style yellow sauce.  I will never forget the first time I was in SC we went to eat at a place and the lady brought my sandwich out and it looked green.  I was giving it a weird look and she said,"Your red aint ya?"  I looked at he and said what?  She said,"You must be from Texas and use tomato sauces."  I died laughing and she was right except I am from Oklahoma.  It is an awesome sauce though.  I bet cooking the butt with mustard adds that delightful flavor in there.


----------



## fpnmf (May 15, 2011)

Ummmm where's the pictures???








  Craig


----------



## scarbelly (May 15, 2011)

Great job man. Cooking for large groups of folks is easy once you get past the initial fear. You will be doing a lot more of this. Now you have the bug my friend


----------



## rbranstner (May 15, 2011)

Sounds like it turned out great. Where's the Qview???? Just saying. Congrats.


----------

